# Caldwells & Broadford Works



## escortmad79 (May 28, 2011)

Both suffered at the hands of arseholes, sorry, arsonists in the past few days!

http://local.stv.tv/aberdeen/news/18451-fire-rips-through-disused-factory/

http://www.dunfermlinepress.com/new...755-second-major-blaze-at-inverkeithing-mill/

:icon_evil


----------



## V70 (Jun 1, 2011)

I didn't think there would be much left to burn at Caldwells after the lab area went up the last time. There was a lot of wood in that part, so easy to see how the fire took hold. The other bits are mostly steel framed if I remember right?

Broadford works is no surprise given the lack of physical security at the place. The owner is of course a complete ****** too, so not likely to change either.


----------



## escortmad79 (Jun 8, 2011)

A 14 year old has been charged with setting fire to Caldies

http://www.dunfermlinepress.com/new.../06/07/414021-youth-arrested-over-mill-blaze/


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 9, 2011)

plenty of other places about and all you got to do is look ! places always suffer from vandalism fire raisers and other thieving assholes it the name of the game guys. trying to get those photos before these idiots find the places


----------



## V70 (Jun 10, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> trying to get those photos before these idiots find the places



Couldn't agree more. So many places have deteriorated so badly or been torched. I'm glad myself and others managed to record the places in (slightly) better days. 

I read the news article on the Caldwells teenager too. Same age as the one(s) charged for the first fire too?

No doubt it'll be a caution or some equally light "punishment"


----------



## Cuban B. (Jun 10, 2011)

Such is the way of derelict mills


----------

